# My highest jump ever! Critique?



## Sphi (Apr 8, 2010)

Two weeks ago I jumped higher than I've ever jumped before! I'm not sure about the exact height but it was on the 7th hole and I usually only do the 5th or 6th. I also am pretty proud of my form over this but I know there are some things wrong with it so be brutal. =) Also, any guesses of what the height might be?


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

i think you look great! i dont know much about critique, but from what i can see your leg has slipped back a little, but not much. your stirrup is on the correct part of your foot, but your toes are sticking out, try and get them tucked in 

i like it that your looking where your going and your back is nice and straight. i think your reins could be a little longer, so that your not as flung out over his neck, but you still look really good! congrats on the height


----------



## kelley horsemad (Feb 7, 2010)

That looks to be about 2’6”(ish) to me. 

You look like you’ve got pretty good basics, but need to polish things up a bit. For this size of jump, I’d open your hip angle a little so you’re not so close to the horse’s neck and not have such an exaggerated release as you’re really throwing your reins away. Your leg is really quite nice, although it’s slipped back a bit. You just need to work on keeping it closer to the girth – more work in two point on the flat should help with this. It’s a process and I think you’re going in the right direction.


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

I think that jump is 2'6 or 2'9. But thats going by my holes on my jumps. The 2 major things i see is that your leg has slipped back slightly and your toed out. Other than that you both look really nice!


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

You look pretty good, aside from the other things said, your back is also roached over the jump. It's more stylistic than anything, but try straightening your back a little.

And your shoulders look tense, try relaxing them a tad more.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

2' 6" - 2' 9".

Nice functional form. 

The points other posters have made are related - if you could step down in your stirrup and put the grip more in the flat of your calf, rather than the back of the calf (gripping with the back = toes out); your stirrup leather would move closer to perpendicular and that would allow your upper body to fold more naturally and appropriately for the size of the fence. 

The weakness in you lower leg position is creating the slight roach and duck in your upper body; fix one and you'll fix the other. 

BTW, these are quibbles, but important quibbles. Lots of folks get pinned in eq classes with similiar or worse form. However, since you're clearly serious about improving your riding, and because you've asked, I will say that working on these things will allow you to progress to the next level and beyond.


----------



## Sphi (Apr 8, 2010)

Thank you so so so much everyone!

I get to ride Dakota 3x a week now that I'm half-leasing him, so I'm thinking I will really work on doing 2 pt and no stirrups work during our sessions outside of lessons (since I can't jump outside of my lesson anyway). I totally see what you mean about the toes out thing, that's a major bad habit of mine. I'll work on it!

Thanks! =D


----------



## Equestrian0263 (Jul 14, 2010)

your back is a little rounded and your leg slipped just a bit, but overall i think you look good! and i really like your horses jump, its cute!


----------



## Tony The Pony (May 15, 2010)

I Think your leg has slipped back a bit overall I thought it was amazing


----------

